# insurance coverage for Canadian medications



## kc99 (Jun 7, 2007)

OK, this may indeed be a dumb question, but is it even worth asking my health insurance company if they would provide any coverage for a prescription medication that is not commercially available in the US (where I am)? I am specifically interested in ordering ketotifen (brand name = Zaditen), probably from a Canadian-based pharmacy (and yes, I have educated myself on the risks of this process). I do have a prescription, but my hunch is that if I did contact my insurance company, they would almost undoubtedly say no, given the illegal-but-unenforced status of importing drugs from Canada. The only other possible option is to see if I can have it prepared by a US-based compounding pharmacy.


----------



## kc99 (Jun 7, 2007)

OK, never mind, went ahead and asked -- no coverage, like I expected. Oh well.


----------

